# C++ in exe Datei umwandeln



## InRav3 (14. September 2011)

Hi, 

wollte mal fragen wie man ein, in C++ geschriebenes, Programm in eine .exe umwandeln kann

hab in google leider nicht viel gefunden und wenn ich was gefunden hab kam da nur müll raus ^^

lg inrav3


----------



## bingo88 (14. September 2011)

Äh... du brauchst nen Compiler (Visual C++, gcc, etc.)?


----------



## InRav3 (14. September 2011)

also ich hab "Bloodshed Dev C++" womit ich programmiere. kann ich das da direkt machen?


----------



## bingo88 (14. September 2011)

Die haben MinGW (Windows Port des gcc) dabei, sollte also funktionieren. Musst du mal nach "Compile" oder so in den Menüs suchen.


----------



## InRav3 (14. September 2011)

danke dir 


*- CLOSE - *


----------



## Kel (17. September 2011)

InRav3 schrieb:


> also ich hab "Bloodshed Dev C++" womit ich programmiere. kann ich das da direkt machen?


 Uh Ah, ich kriegs kotzen .... wo hast du die Leiche den ausgegraben, Dev C++ kam nie über Betastatus heraus und das war vor über 5 Jahren . Hol dir was anständiges.


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> Uh Ah, ich kriegs kotzen .... wo hast du die Leiche den ausgegraben, Dev C++ kam nie über Betastatus heraus und das war vor über 5 Jahren . Hol dir was anständiges.


 Komisch mein Lehrer hat auch gesagt wenn wir nichts kaufen wollen dann sollen wir Dev C++ nutzen oO  Aber das funzt nichtmal bei mir


----------



## KingofKingzZ (17. September 2011)

Hol dir die Visual Studio 2010 Express Edition. Für einen Anfänger zu Beginn evtl. zu viele Features, sodass man den Überblick verliert, aber wenn du den dreh raus hast, wirst du sie sehr schätzen  
Außerdem optimiert VS viieeel besser als DevC++ und hat keine/kaum Bugs.

Lg


----------



## 12dollar (17. September 2011)

Blödsinn, ich benutze selber Bloodshed Dev C++ und natürlich kannst du dort auch deine Sachen in eine exe umwandeln.
einfach F9 klicken dann wandelt er dir den Code um und führt das Programm auch gleich aus.


----------



## Dragonix (17. September 2011)

Also abgesehen davon, dass DevC++ erstmal ganric optimiert (wie denn auch, ist ja ne IDE und kein Compiler), würde ich das Statement für auch für den GCC, den du vermutlich meinst, nicht stehen lassen.
CodeBlocks + GCC dürfte für jedes größere Hobbyprojekt problemlos reichen.. ohne etliche Lizenzen der ExpressEdition.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (17. September 2011)

12dollar schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich benutze selber Bloodshed Dev C++ und natürlich kannst du dort auch deine Sachen in eine exe umwandeln.
> einfach F9 klicken dann wandelt er dir den Code um und führt das Programm auch gleich aus.





Dragonix schrieb:


> Also abgesehen davon, dass DevC++ erstmal ganric optimiert (wie denn auch, ist ja ne IDE und kein Compiler), würde ich das Statement für auch für den GCC, den du vermutlich meinst, nicht stehen lassen.
> CodeBlocks + GCC dürfte für jedes größere Hobbyprojekt problemlos reichen.. ohne etliche Lizenzen der ExpressEdition.


 

Ich habe auch gar nicht gesagt, dass DevC++ bzw. MinGW (Compiler der in DevC++ integriert ist; Windows Version des GCC), das nicht kann, ich sagte nur, dass DevC++ veraltet, verbuggt ist und die MinGW Version beschissen optimiert (ist ja auch sehr alt). 

Bei CodeBlocks und dem GCC stimme ich dir zu, diese Kombination ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht und reicht aus. Dennoch finde ich VS etwas besser, bzw. komme ich damit einfach besser zurecht. In Kombination mit Visual Assist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.

Lg


----------



## Tolive (17. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Bei CodeBlocks und dem GCC stimme ich dir zu, diese Kombination ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht und reicht aus. Dennoch finde ich VS etwas besser, bzw. komme ich damit einfach besser zurecht. In Kombination mit Visual Assist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.
> 
> Lg


 
 Ja, VS ist gut aber zum Lernen von C bzw. C++ ungeeignet. Was nicht nur an den zu vielen Funktionen liegt sondern auch daran das Microsoft C so interpretiert das es nicht 100% dem Standard entspricht. Zudem sollte man gerade am Anfang ohne "Hilfestellung" auskommen.


----------



## bingo88 (18. September 2011)

Naja, VS ist aber nicht gerade günstig, sofern man mehr als die Express Edition benötigt und nicht MSDNAA-berechtigt ist. Und Visual Assist ebenfalls


----------



## Zappzarrap (18. September 2011)

Ich würde zum Anfang Eclipse nehmen. Einmal eingerichtet funzt
die IDE super mit C/C++ Erweiterung. Benutze selber mittlerweile
VS, aber für den Anfang ist Eclipse mit seinen Features ganz ok...


----------



## InRav3 (19. September 2011)

also ich hab angefangen mit dev c++ zu programmieren und es reichen mir die "features". außerdem möchte ich für mein hobby-programmieren kein geld ausgeben. noch dazu hab ich durch das hobbymäßige c++ programmieren etliche sachen gelernt die ich jetzt auch in meiner arbeit benötige.

ob jetzt beta oder nicht oder ob alt oder neu, mir egal^^


----------



## Kel (19. September 2011)

InRav3 schrieb:


> ob jetzt beta oder nicht oder ob alt oder neu, mir egal^^


 Das Programm ist verbuggt, der letzte Schrott und kompiliert ******* .... die Programme von dir will ich gar nicht sehen damit.
Und für eine IDE muss man kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Zappzarrap (19. September 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> Und für eine IDE muss man kein Geld ausgeben.


 
Eben, Eclipse und Code::Blocks sind beide kostenlos. Alternativ nimmste Notepad++
und g++ per Cygwin


----------



## InRav3 (20. September 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> Das Programm ist verbuggt, der letzte Schrott und kompiliert ******* .... die Programme von dir will ich gar nicht sehen damit.
> Und für eine IDE muss man kein Geld ausgeben.


 
eigentlich interessierts mich ja gar net^^ ich machs hobbymäßig und schluss, außerdem war das nicht meine frage^^


----------

